# Who "got" the Windows 10 May update ?



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

Hello. 

I´m still waiting......

...but mabye its better.

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/release-information/status-windows-10-1903

*Known issues*
This table offers a summary of current active issues and those issues that have been resolved in the last 30 days.

Summary Originating update Status Last updated
*Windows Sandbox may fail to start with error code “0x80070002”*
Windows Sandbox may fail to start with "ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND (0x80070002)" on devices in which the operating system language was changed between updates

See details > OS Build 18362.113

May 14, 2019
KB4497936 Acknowledged
May 24, 2019 
04:20 PM PT
*Loss of functionality in Dynabook Smartphone Link app*
After updating to Windows 10, version 1903, you may experience a loss of functionality when using the Dynabook Smartphone Link application.

See details > OS Build 18362.113

May 14, 2019
KB4497936 Investigating
May 24, 2019 
03:10 PM PT
*Display brightness may not respond to adjustments*
Microsoft and Intel have identified a driver compatibility issue on devices configured with certain Intel display drivers.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Investigating
May 21, 2019 
04:47 PM PT
*Audio not working with Dolby Atmos headphones and home theater *
Users may experience audio loss with Dolby Atmos headphones or Dolby Atmos home theater.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Investigating
May 21, 2019 
07:17 AM PT
*Duplicate folders and documents showing in user profile directory*
If known folders (e.g. Desktop, Documents, or Pictures folders) are redirected, an empty folder with that same name may be created.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Investigating
May 21, 2019 
07:16 AM PT
*Gamma ramps, color profiles, and night light settings do not apply in some cases*
Microsoft has identified some scenarios where gamma ramps, color profiles and night light settings may stop working.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 24, 2019 
11:02 AM PT
*AMD RAID driver incompatibility *
Installation process may stop when trying to install Windows 10, version 1903 update on computers that run certain versions of AMD RAID drivers.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 23, 2019 
09:28 AM PT
*Error attempting to update with external USB device or memory card attached *
PCs with an external USB device or SD memory card attached may get error: "This PC can't be upgraded to Windows 10."

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
04:49 PM PT
*Unable to discover or connect to Bluetooth devices*
Microsoft has identified compatibility issues with some versions of Realtek and Qualcomm Bluetooth radio drivers.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
04:48 PM PT
*Intel Audio displays an intcdaud.sys notification*
Microsoft and Intel have identified an issue with a range of Intel Display Audio device drivers that may result in battery drain. 

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
04:47 PM PT
*Cannot launch Camera app *
Microsoft and Intel have identified an issue affecting Intel RealSense SR300 or Intel RealSense S200 camera apps.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
04:47 PM PT
*Intermittent loss of Wi-Fi connectivity*
Some older devices may experience loss of Wi-Fi connectivity due to an outdated Qualcomm driver. 

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
04:46 PM PT
*D3D applications and games may fail to enter full-screen mode on rotated displays*
Some Direct3D (D3D) applications and games may fail to enter full-screen mode on rotated displays.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
04:45 PM PT
*Older versions of BattlEye anti-cheat software incompatible*
Microsoft and BattlEye have identified a compatibility issue with some games that use older versions of BattlEye anti-cheat software.

See details > OS Build 18362.116

May 21, 2019
KB4505057 Mitigated
May 21, 2019 
07:34 AM PT


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

*How to get the Windows 10 May 2019 Update*
Beginning today, the May 2019 Update is available for customers who would like to install the latest release. If you are ready to install the update, open your Windows Update settings (*Settings* > *Update & Security* > *Windows Update*) and select *Check for updates*. Once the update appears, you can select *Download and install now*. (Note: You may not see *Download and install now* on your device as *we are slowly throttling up this availability, while we carefully monitor data and feedback*). Once the download is complete and the update is ready to install, we’ll notify you so that you can pick the right time to finish the installation and reboot, ensuring the update does not disrupt you. This new ‘Download and install now’ capability is available for devices running Windows 10, version 1803 or version 1809 that also have the May 21st updates (or later) installed. For more information on the new user update controls and how to get the May 2019 Update, watch this video.


----------



## Joe88 (May 29, 2019)

Nothing here, on 1809


----------



## deinonychus71 (May 29, 2019)

I got it from MSDN


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 29, 2019)

Yes waiting too.

If someone can not wait please use the attached Upgrade Tool from Microsoft on your OWN RISK:

*BEWARE its a HUGE BUILD UPDATE and maybe change a lot*.


----------



## Lacius (May 29, 2019)

I installed it back in March.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (May 29, 2019)

I wont get 1909 due to me being on the enterprise ltsc branch


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 29, 2019)

Been using it since it's official launch on all my PCs now, haven't had any major issues yet beyond it not wanting to install initially on my gaming desktop (and it wasn't the USB drive issue). Just needed to remove an old shitty anti-cheat service, BattlEye, and worked just fine afterwards. 

I like the new Sandbox, tested it on a few things and it works pretty well, all things considered. And I still need to try out the new WMR stuff, but I'm not holding my breath for anything outstanding there to be considered worth it TBH.


----------



## Smoker1 (May 30, 2019)

Just got the Update coming up on Windows Update. If Users are on Home Edition, is this a Automatic Install, no choice about it? From the list of Issues being looked into, yeah......not so comfortable Installing this Update.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2019)

I haven't seen anything regarding this new update, am I doing something wrong?

On Windows 64-bit Home.


Edit: I mean, it says "up to date" but it's clearly not, how are people getting this when they don't even have updates disabled?


----------



## Smoker1 (May 30, 2019)

Depends on your System, but hell, I have had to do Restores, and it will say everything is Up to Date, when I know there are other Updates that have not been done yet. Next Day or 2, boom, there it is.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I haven't seen anything regarding this new update, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> On Windows 64-bit Home.
> 
> ...



I am still waiting......


----------



## lembi2001 (May 30, 2019)

I never do an in place upgrade. Part of working in IT suppose. Always do a clean install with every release. Installed it yesterday on my work machine. No issues as of yet. Will be doing it on my gaming machine at some point over the next couple of weeks


----------



## InsaneNutter (May 30, 2019)

I downloaded the ISO from MSDN and upgraded last month, everything is running smooth.



lembi2001 said:


> I never do an in place upgrade. Part of working in IT suppose. Always do a clean install with every release. Installed it yesterday on my work machine. No issues as of yet. Will be doing it on my gaming machine at some point over the next couple of weeks



As someone who also works in IT that seems excessive with two major releases of Windows 10 each year getting released.

I'd totally agree with you if we were talking about upgrading from Windows XP to something else, however Windows 10 is designed to be upgraded and generally does this really well in my experience.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 30, 2019)

I don't need any of them fixes no need to update. 1803 still working just fine


----------



## lembi2001 (May 30, 2019)

InsaneNutter said:


> I downloaded the ISO from MSDN and upgraded last month, everything is running smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once bitten twice shy. 1803 completely destroyed my home PC after an in place upgrade.


----------



## Minox (May 30, 2019)

I'm on 1809 with no intention on updating anytime soon. After the last update with the sudden scare about losing files I'd rather take it slow with updates.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2019)

It seems they're slowly rolling them out, still, you'd think they'd properly QA test updates and not half-ass them.



InsaneNutter said:


> I downloaded the ISO from MSDN and upgraded last month, everything is running smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I do agree that for me, Windows 10 as an OS has been fairly stable, seeing all the things that do break (and the fact that these only affect smaller groups) and then soon "mitigated" soon after, still make me wary.  If it ain't  broke, don't fix it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 30, 2019)

I have macOS laptop but I have another laptop with Windows 10 and no I don't update it at all. None. Don't want to slow it down. Nah!


----------



## smf (May 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It seems they're slowly rolling them out, still, you'd think they'd properly QA test updates and not half-ass them.



How would you make sure issues like this get picked up?

*Display brightness may not respond to adjustments*
Microsoft and Intel have identified a driver compatibility issue on devices configured with certain Intel display drivers.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2019)

smf said:


> How would you make sure issues like this get picked up?
> 
> *Display brightness may not respond to adjustments*
> Microsoft and Intel have identified a driver compatibility issue on devices configured with certain Intel display drivers.



Having people QA test beta builds?  I mean, I don't use Intel IGPs, so it wouldn't affect me. Even so, they need more people testing these, if they want more people to switch over to 10, because 
a lot of people refuse to switch over because updates are broken.


----------



## smf (May 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Having people QA test beta builds?



They do. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Insider#Rings

It would be impossible to test every combination of computer hardware and every use case.

Any other suggestions?



the_randomizer said:


> because a lot of people refuse to switch over because updates are broken.



Lots of people have problems evaluating risk. Do they lock themselves in their homes in case they get run over?

I haven't updated to the latest build yet, partly because I've been lazy and didn't even know it was out & partly because my broadband speed is terrible and it takes ages to download anything like that. At some point I'll take a view.


----------



## BiggieCheese (May 30, 2019)

I have it - got pushed through Windows Update for me. Works fine so far but it took forever for it to install, though that could have been due to my craptop’s aging hard drive


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2019)

smf said:


> They do. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Insider#Rings
> 
> It would be impossible to test every combination of computer hardware and every use case.
> 
> ...



I really don't want to have to reinstall the entire OS if an update royally screws me over six ways from Sunday. Besides, Windows Update won't even let me update to the latest build yet, so yeah, on 1809 right now, not sure why it's being slow AF rolling out the update.

Windows 64-bit Home here, so yeah, they should just push out the damn update all at once instead of rolling out gradually crap.

Edit: All the updates so far have worked fine on my machine, but if this breaks something to the point of where I have to reinstall the OS, I'm telling Microsoft to shove it up their ass.


----------



## smf (May 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Besides, Windows Update won't even let me update to the latest build yet, so yeah, on 1809 right now, not sure why it's being slow AF rolling out the update.



Microsoft always take months to roll out updates to everyone because even issues that only occur in 0.000001% of cases will start showing once you get millions of installs. I've personally experienced it when rolling out to thousands of users with identical hardware. It works when one person tests it, it still works when ten people test it, it still works when 100 people test it, a thousand and everything fails.

You can choose to install it by using the media creation tool, it will still do an upgrade but you have to boot off a dvd or usb stick.

That is what I normally do because then I only have to download it once and can upgrade multiple computers.


----------



## Smoker1 (May 30, 2019)

I still love that one Update that crapped Systems due to Customized Fonts in Windows Media Server. Nothing could fix it. Not even System Restore Point/Rollback.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 30, 2019)

smf said:


> Microsoft always take months to roll out updates to everyone because even issues that only occur in 0.000001% of cases will start showing once you get millions of installs. I've personally experienced it when rolling out to thousands of users with identical hardware. It works when one person tests it, it still works when ten people test it, it still works when 100 people test it, a thousand and everything fails.
> 
> You can choose to install it by using the media creation tool, it will still do an upgrade but you have to boot off a dvd or usb stick.
> 
> That is what I normally do because then I only have to download it once and can upgrade multiple computers.



Meh, I'll wait till more issues are resolved, don't want to bother doing that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 31, 2019)

lembi2001 said:


> 1803 completely destroyed my home PC after an in place upgrade.


i've been on 1803 for months nothing happened to my files.


----------



## Costello (May 31, 2019)

it's been installed on my laptop since last week... honestly, the udpate went fast (I have a good SSD)
and I'm not noticing anything different.
Winver says the update is applied for sure


----------



## smf (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Meh, I'll wait till more issues are resolved, don't want to bother doing that.



Sure. It's for people who actually want the update, I am probably going to wait a bit as well. However I find that taking control of the timing means that I can schedule in some down time, rather than waiting for an update to turn up that screws me over when it's a bad time.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

smf said:


> Sure. It's for people who actually want the update, I am probably going to wait a bit as well. However I find that taking control of the timing means that I can schedule in some down time, rather than waiting for an update to turn up that screws me over when it's a bad time.



I don't have a choice in the matter, it hasn't even been rolled out to me yet, so I can't even set up a time to download it.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 31, 2019)

I'm locked out of changing values in regedit (to disable defender for "reasons") even though it's Home it's locked down even more (and this is a clean install) so in order to disable defender cause of the annoyancy with cracked software I had to use Aero tweaker


----------



## smf (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't have a choice in the matter, it hasn't even been rolled out to me yet, so I can't even set up a time to download it.



You do have a choice,

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

There are two options


*Windows 10 May 2019 Update now available*
The Update Assistant can help you update to the latest version of Windows 10. To get started, click Update now.



*Create Windows 10 installation media*
To get started, you will first need to have a licence to install Windows 10. You can then download and run the media creation tool. For more information on how to use the tool, see the instructions below.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

smf said:


> You do have a choice,
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> 
> ...




It sure as hell doesn't say May 2019 Update Now Available on my end

So yeah, no, I can't download it or get the update assistant to get the May 2019 update, and I don't want to use the media creation tool, because it takes too long.

So, no, I don't really have a choice other than making USB version, which I shouldn't have to do.

Care to explain that?


----------



## smf (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It sure as hell doesn't say May 2019 Update Now Available on my end



Weird, you cut off the url so I don't know why you get a different page.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

smf said:


> Weird, you cut off the url so I don't know why you get a different page.



Because I used the snip tool.  Look, I don't know why I don't have a choice, something must be wrong, but either way, I can't just "update" it for some reason.

Edit: Seems to work now, but should I update? I mean, those issues reported make  me not want to.


----------



## smf (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Edit: Seems to work now, but should I update? I mean, those issues reported make  me not want to.



I'm probably going to hold off a week, all I'm saying is you can install it if you really wanted to. Whether you want to or not is up to you.

Grabbing an ISO doesn't really take much longer either, if you want to update a bunch of machines then it can be quicker. Having a USB stick with windows on is useful if you have problems with the PC anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

smf said:


> I'm probably going to hold off a week, all I'm saying is you can install it if you really wanted to. Whether you want to or not is up to you.
> 
> Grabbing an ISO doesn't really take much longer either, if you want to update a bunch of machines then it can be quicker.



Yeah, but should I? I don't want to screw myself over or somehow mess my PC up.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Been using it since it's official launch on all my PCs now, haven't had any major issues yet beyond it not wanting to install initially on my gaming desktop (and it wasn't the USB drive issue). Just needed to remove an old shitty anti-cheat service, BattlEye, and worked just fine afterwards.
> 
> I like the new Sandbox, tested it on a few things and it works pretty well, all things considered. And I still need to try out the new WMR stuff, but I'm not holding my breath for anything outstanding there to be considered worth it TBH.


I dunno about shitty, it seems to be pretty effective.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

Yeah, not going to force download the update, I'll wait until it's available for my device, because that's what I've done in the past, and haven't had issues letting it do its job


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, not going to force download the update, I'll wait until it's available for my device, because that's what I've done in the past, and haven't had issues letting it do its job


Same. It also keeps me from being on the receiving end of major bugs, such as the one that was deleting files.


----------



## Lacius (May 31, 2019)

A few things about updating to 1903:

Many users can manually update to 1903 by checking for updates in the Windows Update menu and selecting to install the 1903 update.
Other users will have to wait before the 1903 update becomes available through the Windows Update menu.
Anyone who wants to update now can do so by visiting this website.
Using the "Update now" tool is no different than updating through Windows Update.
Optionally on the same page, you can use the "Create Windows 10 installation media" tool instead. This option is only mildly different in how it works, and the end result is the same no matter how you update to 1903.
A few things about *not* updating to 1903:

If you're on a previous version of Windows 10 Pro, you can defer feature updates (new versions of Windows 10) while still receiving quality updates (security updates and bug fixes).
Depending on your Windows 10 Pro build, you can defer feature updates for up to 365 days.
If you're using Windows 10 Home, you have a lot less control over how long you can delay feature updates.
If you know what you're doing, it's free and easy to update from Windows 10 Home to Windows 10 Pro, and the Windows 10 Pro license is legitimate.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

Lacius said:


> A few things about updating to 1903:
> 
> Many users can manually update to 1903 by checking for updates in the Windows Update menu and selecting to install the 1903 update.
> Other users will have to wait before the 1903 update becomes available through the Windows Update menu.
> ...



What I want to know is, is it recommend or safe to go to 1903 despite all the uh, quirks, that MS is currently mitigating/resolving? I personally want to wait till it gives me the option to do it via the Windows Update and not via the USB media tool or Update Assistant.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> What I want to know is, is it recommend or safe to go to 1903 despite all the uh, quirks, that MS is currently mitigating/resolving? I personally want to wait till it gives me the option to do it via the Windows Update and not via the USB media tool or Update Assistant.



50:50 as usual by great "System" Updates from Windows 10.
Depends on your Hardware,Software etc.
Maybe "safest" way is a fresh install of the new Version.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> 50:50 as usual by great "System" Updates from Windows 10.
> Depends on your Hardware,Software etc.
> Maybe "safest" way is a fresh install of the new Version.



I don't have any Intel Audio, or Qualcom WiFi, Realtek audio only, nVidia GPU, TP-Link WiFi. So as far as the affected hardware goes, I have none of the products affected, at the time of writing, many of the issues have been resolved as of earlier this week. 

https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/25/m...7935-for-windows-10-version-1903-major-fixes/

Granted, I don't have the option to do it via my system yet. One thing does bother me, I'm using a 250 GB SSD as my OS drive, I hope that it doesn't get to the point of where every update takes up the entire drive, you know?


----------



## Lacius (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> What I want to know is, is it recommend or safe to go to 1903 despite all the uh, quirks, that MS is currently mitigating/resolving? I personally want to wait till it gives me the option to do it via the Windows Update and not via the USB media tool or Update Assistant.


1903 is safe and stable, but there's also nothing about the 1903 update that would cause me to recommend updating now instead of later. All that matters is that one is on a version of Windows 10 that still actively receives security updates (for normal Home and Pro users, those would be 1803, 1809, and 1903 as of this post).

Personally, I like updating to the latest version as soon as it looks like it's going to be RTM, which is what I did with 1903 back in March.

That being said, I'd say 1903 is the best version of Windows 10 so far, perhaps for the new security and update settings alone.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

Lacius said:


> 1903 is safe and stable, but there's also nothing about the 1903 update that would cause me to recommend updating now instead of later. All that matters is that one is on a version of Windows 10 that still actively receives security updates (for normal Home and Pro users, those would be 1803, 1809, and 1903 as of this post).
> 
> Personally, I like updating to the latest version as soon as it looks like it's going to be RTM, which is what I did with 1903 back in March.
> 
> That being said, I'd say 1903 is the best version of Windows 10 so far, perhaps for the new security and update settings alone.



Even if I don't have the option to update it normally? Right now, the only options I have are to use the Update Assistant, or to use the USB method, the former of which sounds less of a hassle, I've been admittedly a bit wary to use that. Currently, I've been on 1803 and have no issues with performance, all my programs work great and it has been stable as an OS; I also admit that the whole-taskbar-refreshing-icons-periodically (the whole icon cache) thing still bothers me. I've been using a bag of M&Ms to obscure the taskbar because seeing it flicker bothers me, when it clearly shouldn't, maybe that's something I shouldn't be so bloody paranoid about?

Edit: Correction, I'm on 1809 not 1803


----------



## Lacius (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Even if I don't have the option to update it normally? Right now, the only options I have are to use the Update Assistant, or to use the USB method, the former of which sounds less of a hassle, I've been admittedly a bit wary to use that. Currently, I've been on 1803 and have no issues with performance, all my programs work great and it has been stable as an OS; I also admit that the whole-taskbar-refreshing-icons-periodically (the whole icon cache) thing still bothers me. I've been using a bag of M&Ms to obscure the taskbar because seeing it flicker bothers me, when it clearly shouldn't, maybe that's something I shouldn't be so bloody paranoid about?
> 
> Edit: Correction, I'm on 1809 not 1803


Whether or not you have the option of updating through Windows Update is likely random due to a staggered rollout, not because of any sort of incompatibility. The Update Assistant will block you from updating to 1903 if there are any incompatibilities it can detect, such as outdated drivers. In other words, refusing to use the Update Assistant is about as arbitrary as whether or not you received the update in the first place.

There's probably no harm in updating to 1903 now using the Update Assistant, but there's also no harm in staying on 1809 until your system forces you to update to 1903.

Personally, I think this once-every-six-months release cycle is excessive and should be reduced to something like once-a-year, so I completely understand when people want to defer feature updates. Any significant deferment requires Windows 10 Pro, however.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Whether or not you have the option of updating through Windows Update is likely random due to a staggered rollout, not because of any sort of incompatibility. The Update Assistant will block you from updating to 1903 if there are any incompatibilities it can detect, such as outdated drivers. In other words, refusing to use the Update Assistant is about as arbitrary as whether or not you received the update in the first place.
> 
> There's probably no harm in updating to 1903 now using the Update Assistant, but there's also no harm in staying on 1809 until your system forces you to update to 1903.
> 
> Personally, I think this once-every-six-months release cycle is excessive and should be reduced to something like once-a-year, so I completely understand when people want to defer feature updates. Any significant deferment requires Windows 10 Pro, however.



What are your thoughts on the taskbar behavior, and the fact Windows likes to refresh icon cache? Is my paranoia unfounded and should I no longer use the candy bag as a crutch?

I mean I'll keep staying until it forces me to.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 31, 2019)

I got it when it was officially released on the 21st via the official media creation tool. I always VERY highly recommend that these huge updates are clean installed. The ONLY problem I've had thus far is audio cutting out for maybe half a second every time I do something like start a movie or play music. Not a deal breaker, but it is annoying. Probably GPU driver related but I've seen no other reports on it at all.


----------



## Lacius (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> What are your thoughts on the taskbar behavior, and the fact Windows likes to refresh icon cache? Is my paranoia unfounded and should I no longer use the candy bag as a crutch?


If that's a problem you're currently having with 1809, then updating to 1903 might fix the problem. I'm not aware of the issue. Flickering is usually caused by issues with the graphics driver.


----------



## zommer360 (May 31, 2019)

LOL i didnt becuase I only use mac os x and windows 7


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 31, 2019)

zommer360 said:


> LOL i didnt becuase I only use mac os x and windows 7


So you had no reason to post in the thread then? Gotcha.

I think I downloaded the update last night. Too lazy to check, and torn because I'm over these updates.. But Linux still isn't what I'd want it to be. These issues aren't as extreme as before, but it's like the QA part just doesn't exist within Microsoft..


Has anyone had an issue where you can't click inside programs and Windows? I can operate the Taskbar, somewhat, but I can't click in browsers or games. It's like I'm always clicking the desktop for some reason. Rebooting fixes it, but it doesn't stop.


----------



## Lacius (May 31, 2019)

zommer360 said:


> LOL i didnt becuase I only use mac os x and windows 7


Windows 7 will stop receiving security updates after January 14, 2020. It is highly recommended that you update to Windows 10 (or an actively maintained Linux distro) by then.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 31, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Depends on your System, but hell, I have had to do Restores, and it will say everything is Up to Date, when I know there are other Updates that have not been done yet. Next Day or 2, boom, there it is.


Meh, even when reinstalling the OS it does this, when you know there are more updates....


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

Lacius said:


> If that's a problem you're currently having with 1809, then updating to 1903 might fix the problem. I'm not aware of the issue. Flickering is usually caused by issues with the graphics driver.



It's not flickering, only the icons on the taskbar refresh at random intervals, nothing else gets affected. Happens when you use the recycling bin as well.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It's not flickering, only the icons on the taskbar refresh at random intervals, nothing else gets affected. Happens when you use the recycling bin as well.


I used to have this issue on an old laptop, might be your hard drive is getting old.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 31, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> I used to have this issue on an old laptop, might be your hard drive is getting old.



It's a Samsung 850 EVO 250 SSD, and it's less than two years old *shrug* I've been told that icon cache refreshes in Windows. I mean, nothing else is affected and the OS itself boots up in < 15 seconds *shrug*. Maybe I'm just paranoid


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Until today no update.
Maybe it's better that way....


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Until today no update.
> Maybe it's better that way....



Yeah, they're still "rolling them out" I guess, still trying to fix the clusterf*ck that is a typical MS update. What a shock. Not.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 6, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Nothing here, on 1809


How do I see what Version I have?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> How do I see what Version I have?



On the Windows Update page in "Settings" on the right side you have the Line "Operating System Build-Info" - click on it please.


----------



## dradonhunter11 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nothing here, on 1803 (because I never received anything past that)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Until today no update.
> Maybe it's better that way....



If you want it, just manually install it my friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> If you want it, just manually install it my friend.


Thank you.

But its strange,it is the first time that an Windows 10 update takes so long in the last 3 years on my  PC.All other major Build updates came on the day of release.

Thats maybe an sign.....


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> But its strange,it is the first time that an Windows 10 update takes so long in the last 3 years on my  PC.All other major Build updates came on the day of release.
> 
> Thats maybe an sign.....


Or maybe you were just "lucky" those first few times. MS has always staggered large updates to deal with server requirements\, some people get them right away, some don't, it's pretty much just random who gets what, it means absolutely nothing if you don't this time and you have before.

If you really want it and can't wait for your PC to hit their next wave, then just download it manually, that's why that exists.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Or maybe you were just "lucky" those first few times. MS has always staggered large updates to deal with server requirements\, some people get them right away, some don't, it's pretty much just random who gets what, it means absolutely nothing if you don't this time and you have before.
> 
> If you really want it and can't wait for your PC to hit their next wave, then just download it manually, that's why that exists.



It's a bit of a pain to do it manually no?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It's a bit of a pain to do it manually no?


No, you literally just download their Update Assistant and let it run. It downloads the update and prepares it to install for you, you don't have to do anything at all other than open it and reboot when it asks.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 <


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, you literally just download their Update Assistant and let it run. It downloads the update and prepares it to install for you, you don't have to do anything at all other than open it and reboot when it asks.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 <



Still wary on the issues that remain with the update, as I don't think they've all been mitigated. I'd rather not have to be forced to reinstall the entire OS.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> On the Windows Update page in "Settings" on the right side you have the Line "Operating System Build-Info" - click on it please.



Ok, 1809 too, but no update to download.
Time to download the iso file then.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Got it today


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

Joe88 said:


> Got it today



Still no dice, and I don't trust the update with all the issues that still remain. So, yeah, on the fence.


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 7, 2019)

I got it, so far no issues at all. I actually installed it myself as opposed to getting it off windows update.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 7, 2019)

Everyone claimed Vista was a disaster, but 7 and especially 10 gave me more problems. 10 softbricked my laptop. None of the restoration points would work and I still can't get it to behave like it was from factory. The installs just don't work now, shit like that.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> It's a Samsung 850 EVO 250 SSD, and it's less than two years old



I had the 400Gb version of the same drive fail on me after about two years so it's possible. Mind you I kept the drive almost full to capacity the whole time which I now understand is not a good way to be treating SSDs so maybe that had something to do with it.

As for the update... Why are you making such a big deal about it? Is there anything from the update that you really, really want? If so then create a backup image of your boot disk, install the update from the website, and see what happens. If not, then just wait for it to be pushed to your computer by Microsoft, just like 99.9% of the rest of the world do.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

Pleng said:


> I had the 400Gb version of the same drive fail on me after about two years so it's possible. Mind you I kept the drive almost full to capacity the whole time which I now understand is not a good way to be treating SSDs so maybe that had something to do with it.
> 
> As for the update... Why are you making such a big deal about it? Is there anything from the update that you really, really want? If so then create a backup image of your boot disk, install the update from the website, and see what happens. If not, then just wait for it to be pushed to your computer by Microsoft, just like 99.9% of the rest of the world do.



Isn't it good to keep the OS up to date?


----------



## Pleng (Jun 7, 2019)

And your OS will be kept up to date. As and when Microsoft deem in necessary to do so. The world will not end if it takes another couple of weeks to reach you.

I'm sure any critical security patches are pushed out with more urgency. There's no need to be fretting about a feature update unless there's some specific feature from that update that you really want/need.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2019)

For those who want it, the 1903 update should be available to everybody now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2019)

Lacius said:


> For those who want it, the 1903 update should be available to everybody now.



So it's safe and won't break anything?


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> So it's safe and won't break anything?


1903 is generally safe and stable. It _probably_ won't break anything, depending on your setup.

If none of the features of 1903 excite you, it's fine to wait until the update is automatically pushed to your device. 1809 still receives automatic security updates and bugfixes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2019)

Lacius said:


> 1903 is generally safe and stable. It _probably_ won't break anything, depending on your setup.
> 
> If none of the features of 1903 excite you, it's fine to wait until the update is automatically pushed to your device. 1809 still receives automatic security updates and bugfixes.



I mean, it's working fine and is super stable for me right now *shrug* I can't think of any compelling features that convince me to update.

Unless it finally fixes the taskbar icon cache from refreshing randomly (taskbar icons will randomly refresh, never figures out why, it's random, no flicker, just refreshing the bar, it's weird), which I doubt will ever be fixed


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lacius said:


> For those who want it, the 1903 update should be available to everybody now.



Thank you for the Information.

But sadly still not on my PC.

And slowly I think to realize why:

Intel i7 870/Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo P1510 PC with Intel D2415 Mainboard amd 12 GB Ram = maybe in Microsofts view - >  TOO OLD.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you for the Information.
> 
> But sadly still not on my PC.
> 
> ...


According to Microsoft, "1903 is available for any user who manually selects “Check for updates” via Windows Update." Out of curiosity, what happens if you try to use the update tool to upgrade manually (you don't have to actually proceed with the upgrade to see what the tool wants to do).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2019)

Hmm I see that they're actually giving you control over how and when to update, gee, took them bloody long enough for Home Edition users.

https://www.howtogeek.com/410183/microsoft-abandons-windows-10s-forced-updates/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2019)

Lacius said:


> According to Microsoft, "1903 is available for any user who manually selects “Check for updates” via Windows Update." Out of curiosity, what happens if you try to use the update tool to upgrade manually (you don't have to actually proceed with the upgrade to see what the tool wants to do).



Is starts but I cancel it on the Screen with Update/cancel Update.I think it is better to make an fresh/clean install with the downloaded 1903 ISO than an Update.

It is the First time,the Windows 10 *Feature* Update do not apply automatically.

Thank you.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 9, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm I see that they're actually giving you control over how and when to update, gee, took them bloody long enough for Home Edition users.
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/410183/microsoft-abandons-windows-10s-forced-updates/


Yes, Microsoft made the right call with this one. In a nutshell:

Windows 10 Home users can now pause all updates for up to 35 days (seven days at a time, up to five times).
Windows 10 Pro users already had the ability to defer updates, but they can now pause updates too.
Feature updates (big OS upgrades) won't be pushed automatically for quite some time now. If you want one sooner, you can manually check for updates and choose to install it.
A feature update used to be installed automatically a few months after it was released. Now, your computer won't be forced to install a feature update until a few months before your current version of Windows 10 reaches end of service.
If you're using 1809, for example, then you probably won't be forced to automatically update to 1903 (probably 1909 by then) until November.



alexander1970 said:


> Is starts but I cancel it on the Screen with Update/cancel Update.I think it is better to make an fresh/clean install with the downloaded 1903 ISO than an Update.
> 
> It is the First time,the Windows 10 *Feature* Update do not apply automatically.
> 
> Thank you.


There doesn't appear to be any reason not to update using the update tool. If there's a problem, it will tell you. Such a problem could be keeping the update from appearing in Windows Update.


----------



## enrico1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> There doesn't appear to be any reason not to update using the update tool. If there's a problem, it will tell you. Such a problem could be keeping the update from appearing in Windows Update.


I don't usually update myself and I'm afraid of making mistakes again,that is bad luck for me.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 11, 2019)

an error occurred. my computer does not want more windows 10. ive tried installing it even through the "windows 10 update assistant". i have enough windows 10. my dell 3147 cant take it. the error? something about fastboot somethingsomething.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 11, 2019)

It's supposedly available to everyone now, but I still haven't got the notification in Windows Update. Nor do I have space for it, as my 120GB SSD has finally gotten to the point where I can't delete or move any more stuff and I only have 2GB free space. I could uninstall some of the bigger programs and install them on D:\ but that's only a temporary fix. I ordered a 500GB SSD that should hopefully arrive this week, then I won't have to worry about space on my laptop anymore.


----------



## Originality (Jun 11, 2019)

My friend updated a fresh build to 1903 but found that doing so broke his Nvidia drivers. Had to roll back to 1809 to get them working again.

I still haven’t had the update on my desktop or Surface Pro. I’m not in any hurry to update.


----------



## Liv2MsTrb8T (Jun 11, 2019)

Fresh install coming from the 1800s

I'm using a 2012 Surface and this is the best build so far for this thing. I started in the 1700's and Some time last month after a forced windows update I lost all control of the Wacom tech inside. It would only read as a tablet pc if the typecover were connected. No palm rejection, random driver failures, false ram issues and heavy wintab load. Couldn't update anything properly through WUD

Now everything runs better than the previous fresh installation.  Smooth scrolling works better, UI is somehow softer on the eyes, device boots in 6 seconds instead of 8, Bluetooth devices connect before I see the sign in screen.

Wacom and Wintab services are coexisting without any issue. I have never ON ANY of my setups been able to avoid the almost .5 second delay within Zbrush and Photoshop but now its just gone. My strokes appear the moment I put the stylus to the screen. All week I have expected this update to kill the device but its so cool and responsive now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2019)

I think i also have no "hurry" for doing it.
All works perfect as usual.
Time until 12. Mai 2020.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 14, 2019)

Got it today


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> Got it today



Has it been stable? No BSODs?


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 14, 2019)

No idea, didn't download yet.
Will do it tomorow.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Has it been stable? No BSODs?


it's been stable for me and i've been using it for a couple of days, only hiccup i had is that it froze at 98% and i had to reboot my PC 3 times to get it to finish installing

i don't like the redesign they put on the search window though


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 14, 2019)

LiveLatios said:


> it's been stable for me and i've been using it for a couple of days, only hiccup i had is that it froze at 98% and i had to reboot my PC 3 times to get it to finish installing
> 
> i don't like the redesign they put on the search window though



I've been using Classic Shell but to each their own, I wouldn't know 



Asia81 said:


> No idea, didn't download yet.
> Will do it tomorow.


That's fair, no worries


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello.

Still nothing but received two patches for Build 1809:

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4503327/windows-10-update-kb4503327

and the Intel Microcode update:

https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4465065/kb4465065-intel-microcode-updates


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello.

Updated today manually.
Great update,all is ok,even Classic Start Menu keeps settings and look.All hidden systemtray reminder icons stay hidden.Applications works all fine.Very satisfactory.

And why it does not work automatically....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I've been using Classic Shell but to each their own, I wouldn't know



All ok works great.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 25, 2019)

Ok so I did the update.
No problems before nor after the installation. The update has even solved an issue I had on 1803.
I did a clean and fresh install from Rufus and my bios launcher booting the usb key.
I finished reinstalling all drivers and programs, I'm good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello 1903 Users.

Is it possible that since 10 days NO major security update arrived ?
Maybe this time Microsoft did a good job.


----------



## smf (Jun 27, 2019)

I got told the update was available but my pc wasn't ready, after intel update assistant updated three drivers then the windows 10 update installed fine.

No problems so far, I haven't dug too much around & the only difference I noticed was the new search. Fortunately I don't have problems accepting change.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello 1903 Users.
> 
> Is it possible that since 10 days NO major security update arrived ?
> Maybe this time Microsoft did a good job.



Today there it comes:

*June 27, 2019—KB4501375 (OS Build 18362.207)*

*https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/4501375/windows-10-update-kb4501375*

and

*June 27, 2019 — KB4502584 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5, 4.8 for Windows 10, version 1903 and Windows Server 1903 RTM

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4502584/cumulative-update-for-net-framework-june-27-2019
*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello. 

How are you with the update?
Is everything going? Is there someone who has bigger problems with it? 
Who does not use the update?

From my point of view, everything is going well.I have "little" security issues acessing 2-3 sites.
My first thoughts were maybe the Router (changed in the meantime).Not concerning issues,but a little strange.

Thank you.


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2019)

i got the update. but windows messed up and didnt give me the update. it looked like it was installing the update when it didnt.

so i had to use Windows 10 Update Assistant to update.


----------



## Mikitok (Jul 23, 2019)

I update first day when is available on windows update

Always I update my windows 10 original


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2019)

Still haven't got 1903 yet. GG, Microsoft


----------

